# P2P Music?



## hero4u2b (Oct 18, 2011)

Hello everyone.. I used to always download my music from p2p programs like Karza. Limewire. ect now.. most of the p2p programs seem to either be closed due to copy write infringement laws and the only one remaining I can find is Bearshare I think it is and I cannot find hardly ANY of the music I want.. There is a charge associated with many of the songs. I read in a post by Hamster Lewis he use's U torrent and I downloaded it but when I go to search and I did download 3 of the app's it always brings me to the bing search page ( and what happened to google)  Any help will be appreciated.. I miss downloading my own music and burning my own cd'd  Thanks Hero


----------



## v35b (Oct 18, 2011)

Have you tried Shareaza.com


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 18, 2011)

Frostwire


----------



## Sol (Oct 18, 2011)

One of the easiest ways to do that might be: Download an app called Utorrent (or similar) then another app called Bit Che  . Bit che is like a search engine for torrents and U torrent is the working part. You might have to read instruction on setup for utorrent if you arent familiar with it,  then once it is working, open bit che, type in your song or bnd or movie,ect and just choose the one ou wnt nd then it will ask you to ' open in utorrent' click yes and it should DL everything your lil heart desires.  Peace

 Those p2p sites are headaches


----------



## Locked (Oct 18, 2011)

I use U Torrent as my torrent program and use BTJunkie, isohunt, thepiratebay.org to find the torrents. If you hve U torrent installed then downloading is only a Cpl clicks away.


----------



## hero4u2b (Oct 18, 2011)

Ok so leme get this str8. I already dl utorrent.. I am on the home page.. Over in the left there is a " find content" area then I go to either all.. video.audio or podcast and type in say The Beatles. it then brings me to the bing homepage.. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Locked (Oct 18, 2011)

hero4u2b said:
			
		

> Ok so leme get this str8. I already dl utorrent.. I am on the home page.. Over in the left there is a " find content" area then I go to either all.. video.audio or podcast and type in say The Beatles. it then brings me to the bing homepage.. What am I doing wrong?




Hero....go to BTJunkie.com and in the search area search for what you are looking for. A bunch of torrent links will appear....if you click on the link it shld bring you to another page with a link that says someone like download torrent...clicking that link shld automatically start the U torrent program and then you are like one more click from downloading.
I will see if I can do a torrent tutorial tonight with pics when I get off work.


----------



## hero4u2b (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks Hammy  no problem I guess I am getting old. lol in the past I had a kid ( computer nerd so to speak) and he helped me with all kinds of things with my pc's  but he graduated from his university and moved off somewhere to do work in the real world.. I just downloaded the " Shareaza.com" and it works fine.. just like the old Kazza. Thanks v35b and Thanks everyone for the quick response's  Im back n Business, Hero


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 18, 2011)

Yeah, what Hammy said. I use piratebay.org and clicking the download of whatever I searched for will automatically pop up my utorrent starting the download. Good luck


----------



## hero4u2b (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks Stonloc.. Now I am trying to figure out how to disable my firewall settings. I have an antivirus program so if I disable it or at least for Shareaza I should be good.. Hero


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 18, 2011)

Hmmm, is it saying you need to, to use the site? My didn't, and doesn't, and I have had virus'/bugs in the past off bogus downloads. I'd make sure you protect your pc from what you're downloading too. Just my .02


----------



## v35b (Oct 18, 2011)

With Shareaza as in any p2p make sure you a good antivirus..


----------



## hero4u2b (Oct 18, 2011)

I do, brand new pc as well..  Appreciate it. Hero


----------



## Dr.Drow (Oct 18, 2011)

I use a totally private torrent site closed to the public for safety. a little caution about public torrents; Always use antivirus and Do Not seed anything found on public torrent sites as you may get a letter from your isp asking you to delete these items from your computer..


----------



## hero4u2b (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks I will try and remember that Drew.. Dont know how you all know all this regarding PC's. I still cant even figure out how to use the torrents but so far this P2P program called Sharera seems to be working fairly easily. although still many of the songs dont seem to want to download.. Back in the day I could use Kazza or limewire and look up say the Beatles or whoever and find 99 percent of their recordings and download them all in an hour or less, I just searched the Beatles and found the majority of all their older good music Majical mystery tour. white album. st peppers and only 3 of the 20 or so songs, downloaded.. Hero


----------



## Sol (Oct 18, 2011)

Hey Hammy or anyone else. Have you heard of Bit Che? It will search all the usual torrent sites as well as the private ones all in one spot. I searches like 50 sites for your inquiy and you just choose- Its a small,free app with no malware or anything. I've used it for yrs. would'nt go back to searching for something site by site anymore. Check it out perhaps


----------



## hero4u2b (Oct 18, 2011)

I will check it out. Thanks Sol


----------



## hero4u2b (Oct 18, 2011)

Just downloaded Bit Che it works with Shareza, Doing whole albums or CD's at a time. Thanks everyone. finally fiqured it out.. Hero


----------



## Locked (Oct 18, 2011)

Sol said:
			
		

> Hey Hammy or anyone else. Have you heard of Bit Che? It will search all the usual torrent sites as well as the private ones all in one spot. I searches like 50 sites for your inquiy and you just choose- Its a small,free app with no malware or anything. I've used it for yrs. would'nt go back to searching for something site by site anymore. Check it out perhaps




Thanks brosef I will check that out....hero glad you got it figured out.

Dr. Drew I belong to 2 private torrent sites myself....its nice to go there when you don't want to deal with the chance of getting a virus or getting bogus files but I still like going to the public sites as well. You just gotta use your head do a lil leg work sometimes to avoid the garbage. A cpl times I hve gotten DVD rip copies of movies *before* they even came out in the theater on the public sites.


----------



## hero4u2b (Oct 19, 2011)

I want to get Wrong turn 4,  It is supposed to be released on the October 25th..Gr8 Halloween Movie, I am guessing.  Thanks everyone.. Hero


----------

